# Can't boot (Video Card problem) [SOLVED]

## Dreadfull2

Hi, i have a Pentium-MMX (233MHz) with a 4 Mb Video Card

the problem is i couldn't boot in either way with a 2006 livecd (it keept rebooting when trying to boot), couldn't wait to get a 2004.2 so i tryied a 2005.1 (found the CD somewhere in the house)

The reboot came after loading Gentoo and gentoo.igz, just after saying "Ready...", all this after complaining about the video mode, to select one, tryied the highest and the lowest resolution and still didn't work

it booted ONLY when using this: gentoo vga=768, either gentoo fbu didn't work so i still think it's all about my video card (weird thing, the same card works on my other server without any problems !! (AMD Athlon 64 3200+ on a MSI mb)

Ok, i managed to boot but now i need to compile a kernel supporting this video card, any suggestions ? i tryied adding "vga=768" in grub.conf at the kernel options but it didn't work (a 2.6.14 hardened).

Is there any way i can run this on a 2.6 kernel ? i really don't wanna go to 2.4  :Sad: 

Any help will be kindly appreciated !Last edited by Dreadfull2 on Thu Jun 29, 2006 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## forgotten1

I'm not positive this will work, but try using the "gentoo-nofb" boot option.  Seems I had to use that on some older hardware once.

----------

## clintpatty

 *forgotten1 wrote:*   

> I'm not positive this will work, but try using the "gentoo-nofb" boot option.  Seems I had to use that on some older hardware once.

 

I've had to use this option on more fairly capable graphics cards.  If I remember right, GeForce2 Ultra only worked with nofb for 2004.1.  To the OP, some generic option should work in the kernel, and you could probably get generic fb, or just go no fb.  It shouldn't matter much if you're not running X.

----------

## Dreadfull2

hey hey .. guys, i managed to boot the livecd and no, it didn't work with nofb, only with vga=768

i'm asking if i can fix my kernel to boot it ...

----------

## forgotten1

Post the results of:

```
lspci -v | grep VGA
```

----------

## Dreadfull2

all i care is make it boot, don't care if it's under 2 colors or 16 etc, don't care about resolution, all i need is that god damn boot  :Sad:  it's a router .. won't need a monitor for it .. so .. heh  :Smile: 

(i don't think that putting the correct drivers is enough to solve the problem but ....)

here are the results:

```

0000:00:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. ViRGE/DX or /GX (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

```

(without the | grep we find more rows at VGA, this is the rest of the output)

```

Subsystem: S3 Inc. ViRGE/DX

Flags: medium devsel

Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

```

----------

## Dreadfull2

looking in the kernel config i found CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT wich allows me to set vga= when booting hehe  :Smile:  i think this should do it, and boot with vga=768

compiling now to see if it works

----------

## forgotten1

Then why don't you try deselecting 'support for framebuffer devices', go into 'console display driver support' and select the box for 'video mode selection support', then adding the boot parameter 'vga=768' to grub.conf (or lilo).

----------

## Dreadfull2

hm, did that and it says "You passed an undefined mode number. Press <RETURN> to see video modes available, <SPACE> to continue or wait 30 secs"

and none of those modes work .. reboots

framebuffer is disabled and was from the beginning

----------

## forgotten1

So without framebuffer support, and NO vga statement in the boot parameter, what happens?

----------

## Dreadfull2

reboots directly  :Smile:  while loading gentoo.igz

----------

## forgotten1

Are you using the GLI installer iso or the minimal install iso?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dreadfull2,

A pentium is a i586 CPU and the 2006.0 liveCD is built for i686 class CPUs.

You cannot use that CD to install, most of the code, including the kernel won't run.

Use the x86 minimal CD and follow the install handbook.

Be sure you get a stage 3 tarball with i586, not i686 in its name.

Post back with questions or join #gentoo on irc.freenode.org

----------

## Dreadfull2

ehem .. as i said it worked with 2005.1 (minimal, x86)

now the problem is the kernel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dreadfull2,

x86 is fine - thats built for 386 and up.

How did you configure your kermel ?

The defualt CPU type was Pentium 3 but thats no use to you.

You must choose Pentium-MMX in the Processor type and features. (or anything higher up the list) when you use make menuconfig.

If you use genkernel to make your kernel you must run it with the --menuconfig option and change that setting manually.

With the defualt setting the kernel will get an illegal instruction exception and restart, in an endless loop.

Sorry for not reading your thread better.

----------

## Dreadfull2

works perfectly now, you were right, it was the architecture wrong, i took this linux from my P3 Coppermine and moved it to a Pentium-MMX and forgot to change the kernel options  :Smile: 

thanks for the help !

----------

